# Question about micro spektrum receiver



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

I have GTX speedo and JR servo any problem with plugs to go into spektrum 3500 micro receiver?Thanks!!!


----------



## Sever_The_Ties (Feb 20, 2006)

I don't have the micro reciever but I'm pretty sure that spektrum do such a stupid move as to make a reciever to samll to fit certain servos and esc's.lol


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Make sure you pay close attention to the polarity and signal wires. 

If your are having trouble physically plugging them in.... I'm stumped. JR connectors and the connectors that Novak uses don't have tabs like Futaba plugs.


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

why wouldnt it work? arent JR and Spektrum almost the same company?

Rusty NutZ


----------



## Stratus54 (Jul 16, 2005)

They both fit fine


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

i think he was asking if he would have any probles if/when he gets one


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

would i?


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

um, no.


----------



## Toxic2 (Oct 1, 2005)

I run a GTS and Hitec servo with no problems. But you do need to watch polarity, you can plug in backwards.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

OvalTrucker said:


> um, no.


The answer of a wise man


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

If you look real close they have the polarity marked in the case. JR's & Futaba's fit just fine. So will your personal. I have two, one in a 12L4 & in a rc18t.


----------

